# Central Machinery 10" Industrial Cabinet Saw



## RvK

wow sounds like you got an awesome deal! thats about what I had budgeted for my eventual upgrade TO a contractors saw LOL!

can it handle a riving knife? or is it restricted to just the splitter?

My biggest concern when buying HF stuff with motors isn't so much the accuracy (although that's usually iffy) but rather the durability, once you get em turned up they can usually handle good cuts (more than accurate enough for my needs) but they seem to burn out fairly frequently.

Still even if the motor doesn't last at that price I imagine you could replace it with a beefier model and still come out ahead in the end!


----------



## a1Jim

I hope it serves you well for years to come Lisa Congrats on your new saw.


----------



## NBeener

*WOO-HOO!!!*

I've come to believe that Harbor Freight is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you might get!

I'm glad you did so well. I wish you many happy board feet


----------



## bigike

now make some saw dust and great projects. over all they have machines that get the job done just like name brand products, i have a few tools from them and they are good to go. I had them for a few years now too. Good Luck with the saw, just to make shure it's all good check everything in a month or so.


----------



## jack1

Looks like a great deal. I wish my craftsman had a 3hp sometime.


----------



## dbhost

I've always been leery of their table saws for fear that they would be non standard… I have several large tools from them, Band Saw, Jet JWL1236 clone lathe, dust collector, and so far I have gotten great service from all of them. Admittedly I added some features to the band saw that I really wanted, but didn't come with it…

No durability problems yet…

The folks that own the HF equipment are usually very happy with it. Every now and then you get a dud, but you typically find out very quickly if you bought a dud… And the return policy is very good…


----------



## asthesawturns

Great reveiw, way to take a chance, $575 is a lot to gamble, but it seems you won. Thanks for posting


----------



## vegeta

i have seen this saw on ther eweb site many times and always woundered if it was any good or not
from what you say sounds like you got a great deal
congrats ob the new saw


----------



## degoose

Hey there Lisa, Good score.. I only wish that deals like that were availabe down under… oh well the downside of living in * ''Gods own country''*... lol… may you cut much wood with it….


----------



## dustbunny

Thanks all.
I will be making dust over my four day weekend starting tomorrow.
I will keep an update if I have any problems or issues with the TS.
Can't wait to get started : )

Lisa


----------



## stefang

Congrats on your good buy Lisa. I'm sure it's at least as good as my inexpensive stuff that I've been using the last 14 years. Enjoy!


----------



## Karson

Looks like a great saw. Congratulations on your purchase.
HF has a 20% off coupon in some of the magazines. It's good for any item that already doesn't have a coupon. No double couponing.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

You got yourself a super deal. you couldn't do any or much better with Grizzly or jet or some Deltas.
All you need now is Freud saw blade.


----------



## dustbunny

Hah,
Bought the new Freud blade, great minds think alike!
I've been cutting lumber for drawers and shelves…still organizing. So far I love this saw.
Forgot to mention in the original post,
I upgraded from a Ryobi BTS21 contracators saw. Which I made many modifications to to cut decently.

The Central Machinery Saw came with 2 inserts, regular blade cut and a dado cut insert.

Lisa


----------



## Viking

Lisa;

Your HF table saw sure looks a lot like the Steel City 35618 which is also manufactured in China.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

You have a TS and a Freud, All you need now is a super sled calibrated to 0.0001 ;-)


----------



## dustbunny

You must have missed the post….
I have a super sled http://lumberjocks.com/dustbunny/blog/11197
I just need to fit the runners to the new saw. : )

Lisa


----------



## MarkwithaK

I believe that the name on the front of a tool does not dictate whether or not said tool is good or not…be it Delta, Jet or in this case Central Machinery. At the end of the day what matters most is that you are happy with it.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Impressive sled. Although fitting runners to the new saw and keeping everything accurate…
It will take complete recalibration.


----------



## pmf2000

Thanks for the review. Great Stuff! I'll be interested in hearing about how you feel after you have used it for awhile. It seems that you got a lot of saw for the money.


----------



## knotscott

Lisa - I've been curious about this saw for along time, so I'm glad someone took the initiative to get it and review it. $563 for a new 3hp cabinet saw with a Biese clone fence is a heck of a deal. I checked out the online manual a while back, and thought it looked pretty similar to most of the other Asian import 3hp cabinet saws. With good alignment and a good blade, I'm sure it'll be up to the task!

FWIW, I've had the $100 HF mortiser for several years now and think it's worth the asking price. A little less than 2 years ago, I bought the HF 38142 13" DP and am really fairly impressed with that tool. Not all there stuff is a gem, but I don't write them off just because of the nameplate.

Thanks for taking the time to review this saw.

Here's one that has some interesting similarities!


----------



## vegeta

would like to see some pictures of it set up in the shop


----------



## Viking

Went to local HF Store today and asked about ordering this saw and using the 20% "in store only" coupon they had sent me. They will not honor the coupon on a special order.


----------



## JohnGray

Glad you like your saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If the HJ saw is "looking cheap" compared to Grizzly or Powermatic they both sell their saw emblems and you could repaint it. *;-) lol*


----------



## dustbunny

Rick- sorry you can't use the coupon. I think the nice people where I shop slid it through for me.
I have bought a lot of tools from this store….the staff knows me by name and are very congenial.
Maybe I just had a lucky break.

John- No need to repaint it, I can put a Steel City emblem on it. They are gray also. Hehe

Lisa


----------



## skidooman93

I think Knot Scott hit the nail on the head. That saw looks just like a SC saw. It would not suprise me if Sc didn't make it for harbor freight. They make all sorts of machines for different sellers. Sears, Home Depot, Harbor Freight, and themselves. There are probably more. It looks like that is the industrial fence. If that is the case that is a heck of a deal on a nice saw. I think their 3hp motors are a little underpowered but their industrial fence is the best in the business. Nice buy.


----------



## b2rtch

I have been buying HF tools for years ( 25 or more) I always was satisfied with them. I closely looked at this saw and I almost bought it but then I bought a R4511 for $425.00 and then I got the rebate and it cost me only $299.00, not a bad deal either.
I like the R4511 very much.
Good looking saw, good luck with it.
Bert


----------



## b2rtch

"Went to local HF Store today and asked about ordering this saw and using the 20% "in store only" coupon they had sent me. They will not honor the coupon on a special order."

Some stores will. 
As someone else has said, in the store I go to they call me by my first name, the manger is a "buddy" and they "do" things for me, like accepting a 20% off coupon for an already discounted item.
Bert


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats! I hope you have good sucess with it.


----------



## Viking

Boardsmith;

Just checked the HF site and it is now down to $529.87! Now if we could just get the store to honor the 20% coupon on this saw? Hmmmmmm? 3HP cabinet saw for $425. That would be a deal indeed!

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93380


----------



## dustbunny

Awe man !! I'm going to ask if they do a price difference for items on sale within 30 days of purchase.
Some places do that. It can't hurt to ask. Definitely going to check on this !!

Lisa


----------



## dustbunny

Just got back from HF. They honored the sale price within the 30 days, did a price adjustment, and got 149.00 credit. So the bottom line price I paid for this saw….$413.50.
Took the credit and bought the central machinery oscillating spindle sander (on sale for $99.00) added a 20% coupon, also got a stand or my 8" grinder, 2 packs of floor mats, V-belt for the drum sander I will build, batteries for my digital calipers, and a few other little odds and ends. Left the store feeling like a shoplifter. LOL

SWEET !! : )

Lisa


----------



## degoose

Tell that to the Judge… LMAO… your really are a great bargain shopper…
when are they opening a shop near Australia…??


----------



## patron

great steal there bug's ,

got any more coupons ?
and a loan ?

i could use one of everything (LOL) !


----------



## Wolffarmer

Wooo Hoooo ( doing happy dance )

I called the HF store nearest me this morning. Said there was some in the warehouse and i would have to come to the store to get the ball rolling.

Dug out the last AARP mag and found a 20% off coupon in it. Hopped in the vehicle and headed out, 80 miles one way to the store.

Found that the saw is now a clearance item and there was 3 left in the warehouse so I pulled the trigger. Handed the clerk the coupon and asked if it would also work. He said "lets see" and he shot it with his light gun and "Kaching" Price was now $423.90 + tax delivered to the store. Could be there Feb 8.

I don't know if that was 3 left in the warehouse that serves my area ( Southern Idaho ).

I am sure it is not as good as many other TS. but I bet it is a better TS than my 1955 Shopsmith Mark V.

Wooo Hoooo


----------



## dustbunny

Woot Woot (and a high five)
Congratulations !!
You're going to be pleased I am sure.

Lisa

P.S. It is just as good as some of the other TS's….and it didn't cost you an arm and a leg !! : )


----------



## RvK

aahhh maaaaaannn u lucky dogs

If I had the room I'd see if I could get me one but no way I could manage it


----------



## Viking

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOO!

Just bought the very last one in warehouse for $529.87 and this time they did honor my 20% coupon. Out the door for $423 and change!

Will have it next Monday.


----------



## Wolffarmer

Congrats Rick.

Mine should be here Monday also. Now I need to clear space to put it.

Maybe a mobile base for it. I already have a Frued blade i have been using for about a year. That will go on it. Get a blade for composites. Make me some jigs.

Randy


----------



## dustbunny

I might have forgot to mention…..
It does take some assembly and tuning time.
I spent the weekend I got it getting it all set up.
Off and on not the entire weekend.
You guys will probably be faster than I am at the setup.
Can't wait to hear how you make out.

Lisa


----------



## Wolffarmer

Lisa

Yeah, i been reading a lot about setting up table saws on LJ. I have done a mess of mechanics in my past and wrenching is not a problem. Other than the fact i just had my right shoulder put back together and am not suppose to be lifting any thing or really using it much. Seeing the Doc tomorrow, he might let me "officially" use it more. I do have hoists and things so i can do it, just takes some time. Biggest problem is my shop is still snowed in, well not all that bad but i have crap in there now.

Lisa, could you measure the base foot print for me so i can get a mobile base coming? That will save me some work.

Getting excited, my first real TS and the first time to use one anything like this since High school shop way back in the innocent 60s. Ha Ha.


----------



## dustbunny

Wolffarmer-

The base footprint is 20" x 20".
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.

Lisa


----------



## Viking

If Randy got 3rd from last one and we were lucky enough to get the last one …... wonder who got 2nd from last one? And did they use the coupon? Hmmmmmm? Wonder if HF will have more?


----------



## davidroberts

That saw is a Grizzly dressed up in a HF lable. It appears the Steel City photo above is a spittin image of the HF you bought. What a deal. Sure I'd like a Unisaw or PM 2000, or SawStop, but in the meantime my Grizzly cbinet saw works just fine. Congrats and hope you get to wear it out some day.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I found that the owner's Manual for the Grizzly 1023s is nearly identical to this one. and easier to read. I down loaded the PDF to use also.


----------



## Viking

I beleive that the Steel City, some of the Grizzlies, the high end Craftsmans (22124), and the HF TS's are all built in China at Orion Factory. HF probably made a "deal" to take a bunch of the saws with cast iron tops when everyone went nuts over the granite tops. Will probaly be some sweet deals on granite tops soon as some are starting to chip and crack. Our cast iron tops will be back in high favor!


----------



## Wolffarmer

I picked up my saw Tuesday. Reading many of the reviews here of various large pieces of equipment that have been shipped, seems the first comments are "The box was damaged in shipping". There was NO shipping damage, HF did an admirable job of warehousing and shipping of this unit.

Got it home, unpacked and out of my pickup with no major problems. doing it mostly with only the left arm. There are two nice arbor wenches with it, I expected to see stamped steel but they are forged/cast and looks to be more than up to the task and a very complete set of metric allen wrenchs, long shank to boot. More that is actually needed. No rust except for a tiny bit on the bottom of one of the wing tables that will not cause any problems. When I picked up the saw I made a run through the store and picked up a couple of the 6 inch hand screws and a saw blade. Little did i know that putting on the wing tables and aligning them would be perfect for the clamps.

Got the saw assembled, checked the saw blade parallelism to miter slot. Looked good to my tools. When the blade stops at the 90 degree. My tools also says it is at 90 degree to table, Angle Cube and several engineers squares ( ok in expensive import ones ) all agree. Run the blade to the 45 degree stop and my Oriental Square and Angle Cube says 45 degrees. Cheek the miter gage, it also is right on.

Well I did have to make 1/2 turn on one screw of the fence and fiddle with the front rail to get it where I want it. I put the front rail lower than the instructions say so that both rub pads on the far end of the fence rides on the table and just high enough that the rub pad on the front of it rides on the rail.

I then got my extension cord wiring sorted out, remember, on the saw the green wire is ground. Crank up the saw and heard beautiful music of singing saw blade. Cross cut a 1 1/2×12 maple and does not bog down, zips right through it and the blade leaves a very nice cross cut. It is about 18 inches long so set it up to rip it and no problems.

Grab a stick of maple about 1 1/2×1 1/2, tilt the saw to its 45 degree stop, set depth so it doesn't cut clear through. Zip that through then put the miter gage on the other side of the blade and make a 2nd cut to meet the first. ( making a bench hook that will hold a board on its side ). I put the engineer's square in the cut, no light seen. Then i also measure the waist piece and it is 90 degrees where the cuts met. This thing is amazing.

I got a 1300 lbs Shop Fox mobile base for it, just had to cut down the long stringers and it is working ok for me. I have a Frued blade i will put in it sometime and have ordered an Oshlsun 8" dado for it. It just got a good review but i hope mine does not have out of spec blades like another LJ's was. Rockler has them on sale, less than the 6" and I have free shipping right now.

You can color me happy about my HF table saw.

oh, bench hook works. wished my right arm did, oh well a few more months of this and should be ok.


----------



## dustbunny

Sounds like everything is in good order. 
Glad you are pleased with your saw.
I know I love mine too.
It really is a good deal.
Happy sawing !!

Lisa


----------



## sportnwood

Good evening. This is my first post on this site, but I have been using the reviews as a reference for my purchase. I just got the best deal on this HF Table saw. It is in the garage waiting to be un-boxed. I am excited about using this machine but I am a little concerned setting it up. Is there any words of wisdom and/or caution to properly set this machine up. I also want to make it somewhat mobile. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## dustbunny

Hi Dave,

Welcome to Lumberjocks : )
The instructions that come with the saw are a bit off,
but if you follow along it is easy enough to figure it out.
The only thing that wasn't in the instructions was setting up the fence.
I am on LJ's off and on through the day if you have any questions,
I would be happy to help if I can.
Congratulations on your new toy.

Read Wolffarmers post above, he bought a mobile base.
Lisa


----------



## Wolffarmer

Hello Dave

Welcome to LJ

So there is where saw #3 went. Congrats on getting that saw. I got the 1300 lbs Shop Fox base from grizzly. Just had to cut the two long stringers down. It is not very thick metal and can be cut with hacksaw pretty easily. If you do your own electrical remember. green is ground on the saw. I saw that as i had to make an extension cord to plug into a 50 amp welder plug. And the instructions for that plug said to make White the ground. Saw just buzzed a little until I got that figured out.


----------



## Viking

Lisa / Randy / Dave;

I bought a zero clearance insert for a Delta TS at Rockler in Houston last week and, although it fits the throat opening, the level adjustment screws are in the wrong place and dont end up above the tabs in the table top.. Have any of you got to this point yet?

After some research in my Grizzly Tool catalog, the G0690 TS seem to be closest I can find to the HF saw. I am going to call Grizzly customer service next week and see if they can give me dimensions of the leveling screws for the G0690 inserts. Also looking into buying the Grizzly 7' fence rails for $169. The HF fence seems to be the Shop Fox Classic as far as I can tell.

I ordered the Shop Fox mobile base today from Grizzly.

Thanks


----------



## Wolffarmer

Rick

I haven't gotten to trying to rip thin strips yet. But in looking at old Grizzlies It looks to me that the 1023s is the same saw. I down loaded the owners manual and it is nearly identical also. Has many of the same pictures.

I did some rabbitting, and angle cutting on mine today. wow, what a difference from what I was using. Using an old 6" dado set a friend lent me some years ago. Well, not lent. I am storing his Radial arm saw and blades for him.


----------



## sportnwood

I am chomping at the bit to get this machine set up. I have a ton of honey-dos I need to do first then I will tackle the saw. I was lucky enough call the HF store in Bakersfield and they had only one in stock. I used my 20% coupon and walked out of the store with this massive saw for only $460.00 after taxes. I love great deals. Oh, by the way, any recommendations on an extension cord. My 220 plug is about 50-60 feet from where I will set up shop.

Thanks for all of the feed back and suggestions so far. I do hope there is more of these TS available, but HF just took it off of their website. Keep your fingers crossed there is more.

Dave


----------



## dustbunny

Dave,
I think the TS manual has the required wire size required for running lengths longer than 10'. I think it was in the front of the manual in the safety blurb stuff.

Rick- The table insert- let me know how you make out with Grizzly. One of my inserts has a slight twist, hardly noticeable, but I know it's there.

Yesterday I made a set of drawers for under a work table, cut 3/4" dado's with my Freud 8" stack set. Ripping, cross cutting, thin strips, I was out of control. I think my saw ran most of the day. The more I use it, the more I love it. I plan on doing some more "bonding" with TS today.

Glad things are going well for everyone. Keep updates…

Lisa


----------



## degoose

Sounds line you are really digging this TS…


----------



## sportnwood

Lisa,
Thanks, I looked right past that. I unfortunately have to run a long extension cord, 60 ft approx to my 1 car garage I am making into my shop. I have a 220 plug in my 2 car garage but there is no way to get it to my shop without trenching under my driveway or running conduit all the the around my house.

Sounds like you are really enjoying this TS so far. I will hopefully have mine up and running in the next few days. I am considering making my own mobile base like the EKHO Mobile Workshop, but in the mean time something simple on 2x material with lockable casters.

Have fun cutting wood.

Dave


----------



## t2krookie

This saw unfortunately seems no longer available. I had seen it on their website for the rediculously low price and was lucky enough to find this review. My only regrete is not pullin the trigger while I still could. Ya lucky people. Have to settle for the grizzly now.


----------



## jm82435

He who hesitates… I did not find it available either…


----------



## Wolffarmer

When I went to the HF store I had to look in their big book on the floor as I had forgotten the part #. In there it was listed as "Clearance" item and at that time there was 3 left. I got one, viking got one and it sounds like sportwood got one.

Don't know if they will ever carry another like this one. Might be getting completely out of the cabinet saw business. To bad as it seems to be very very similar to several other manufactures saws. And the regular price was a few bucks less. The big savings would be a 20% off coupon. And they will ship it free to the nearest store. And they have a whole lot more stores than 3.


----------



## Knothead62

I just checked HF's website and the 93380 is not listed. I'll call the store and see if it has been discontinued.


----------



## MrRon

I realize HF doesn't have that saw any longer, but would appreciate an update from those who do have that saw as to the durability and reliability.


----------



## Viking

I've had mine for over 5 1/2 years and still pleased with it. I added 7' rails and a 16" extension table on right side. Will take some pictures soon.


----------



## Wolffarmer

Sad news on my HF table saw ( and other things ) had a bit of an accident last April and my shop caught fire. Nobody inside. Fire took hold where I stored a bunch of oil, paints and finishing supplies. Fire department got here quickly and put the fire out. Shop did not burn completely down but building is a total loss. Just about anything made of plastic that was more than 18 inches about the floor and not protected in a tool box or something melted. Most of my wrenches and sockets are ok if a bit tarnished. Screw driver handles for the most part are now sculpture. The table saw will probably be usable, eventually. Plastic on the fence melted and it is pretty much a total loss. The saw top is rusty from having been rather warm and then water sprayed on it. Switch is melted as is most of the extension cord for the saw. Have yet to try to get it cleaned up and see if it will run but I think it will. table needs a lot of sanding and waxing. New fence somehow. Switches are easy to get. No longer have a shop so it and lots of other things are in a "Machine shed" open sided shed. Not a great shop. When wind blows during rain or snow it can get in there pretty good. Putting up tarps and such to make it a little better. Lost a lot of my wood working tools. Hand planes all need to be restored. Two radial arm saws are a complete lost as is the Shop Smith band saw and a 13 inch surface planer. And what was not a total lost is a bit tarnished and or rusty. Oh well.


----------

